
Time for robots to get real - FluidDjango
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328485.800-time-for-robots-to-get-real.html
======
hdesuyo
What scares me regarding humanoid robots would be that they'll be more
powerful than humans and time comes that they will want more power. This
reminds me of the "I, robot" movie.

Nevertheless, change is good and who knows robots might be a good change for
human civilization.

